# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 14.03.2021 - 15.03.2021

## CyberHelper

HEUR:Trojan-Downloader.Script.SLoad.gen -> c:\programdata\ccjdgqfufcnhvyvb\hzirzdv.wsf ( AVAST4: Script:SNH-gen [Adw] )not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Script.Generic -> c:\program files (x86)\bijiudbcwie\files\kernel.jsnot-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.FakeUpd.gen -> c:\users\maxim\appdata\local\browserupdphenix\brow  serupdphenix.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win32.Neoreklami.gen -> c:\program files (x86)\bijiudbcwie\kje1n7cx.dllnot-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win64.Generic -> c:\program files (x86)\bijiudbcwie\thixvkszt.dllnot-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.Win64.Neoreklami.vho -> c:\program files (x86)\qpsoxvj\qpsoxvj.dll ( AVAST4: Win64:Adware-gen [Adw] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

